# What Type Of Fish Should Can You Keep With A Red Belly



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

What Type Of Fish Should Can You Keep With A Red Belly


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

None that you care about!


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

well i have 3 minnows in there as feeder fish but they dont eat them but when i put a goldfish they go crazy


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Plecos, other pygo species. I've kept adult red bellys with oscars before.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

how about juvenile red belly would that work with an oscar


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Probably not... anything you add will either be a potential meal or a threat to your natts.

Moved to Piranha Discussion...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Pygos should be kept with other pygos


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

more rb's, terns, piraya, or cariba


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

none only if you wanna risk it


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

If you really want other fish with them I've found that danios will work for extended periods of time if given lots of hiding spots. I also have siamese algae eaters because of the plants and convict cichlids. They pygos pretty much decreased their numbers until the fish weren't as noticable. Now I've had a steady 8 giant danios, 9 convicts, and 2 siamese algae eaters for about 4 months. I had over 50 fish to start with when I originally cycled the tank.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

It's all a gamble. My 13 RBP had been getting along just fine untill last week&#8230; all out brawl. Nipped fins, bit tails, and one of the bigger ones with a good chunk taken out right in front of his dorsal fin. I bought 3 small pink convicts to take out some of their agression. Yesterday 3 perfect convicts and another P with a big bite in his head. Convicts don't seem to bother my P's but don't seem to help either.

Ironic huh? SOC has convicts.

Anyone want some pink convicts?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hell bring em by,mine will enjoy a snack.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Like ****** and Wisco have said, Pygos should be kept with other pygos.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

so im thinking about buying convicts and red oscars.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

thekiller107 said:


> so im thinking about buying convicts and red oscars.


I've got some convicts you can have


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

how much


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> None that you care about!










Right on the button!! I've got a common pleco in with my four red bellies, but I've already accepted the fact that it's just temporary.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Why isn't this very topic a stickey?


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

whats does that mean


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

thekiller107 said:


> how much


Lol. Free if your in sw mo. Gotta beat Bruner to em lol.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

anyway sickofchichlids guy how much would u want them for


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

thekiller107 said:


> how much


Lol. Free if your in sw mo. Gotta beat Bruner to em lol.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

well i live in il


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

i can pay for shipping if you dont live around here


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

thekiller107 said:


> i can pay for shipping if you dont live around here


Shipping would be more than a trip to lfs. I paid $4 each.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

will the convicts fight back if the piranahs attack the convict


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

thekiller107 said:


> will the convicts fight back if the piranahs attack the convict


Hells yes! (If by "fight back" you mean "get eaten").


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

On that note&#8230; only two left.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Other pygos and feeder fish.


----------



## Semper Fi (Sep 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> None that you care about!


LOL !!!!!!


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

well i got an red oscar but they ate him rite when i put him in the tank


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Apparently you did not take the advice that you were given. Hopefully you have learned that PYGOS CAN ONLY BE KEPT WITH OTHER PYGOS.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

can i keep a red belly with a black piranah


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

No


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

what about gold piranah


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

No

No other fish can go with your natts unless you wanted to add some more similar-sized pygos (natts, cariba, piraya) and even that would be a gamble... end of story.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

do they have to be same size


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

thekiller107 said:


> No
> 
> No other fish can go with your natts unless you wanted to add some more *similar-sized* pygos (natts, cariba, piraya) and even that would be a gamble... end of story.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

thekiller107 said:


> what about gold piranah


Is this a joke???


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Is it me or does this topic come up like once a week?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, since we're on the topic I figured it wouldn't be derailing if I were to ask...

Can I put a couple elongs in with my pygos?
Will they shoal together?


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Put it this way, I was doing a water change in my chocolate pleco tank back in the day and needed a place to put it temperaly so I put it in with my three breeding Red's, went out to do something came back and the thing was completely gone when I got back.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've got a pleco in my RBP tank....although It was in there before I picked up my p's. Also I got the largest one at my lfs. But like I said, I think that when my P's mature a bit more....they might look at him like a fat kid looks at cake.


----------

